# had the hospital today



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

Dh was like  rock today

im ashamed to say this but i hid in bed i so didnt want to go i was so scared about what would happen i always seem to think the worst 

my H reassured me that he would be there no matter what he even took tomorrow off work so that he could be with me incase it was bad news

well im happy to say it wasnt bad news at all

we were given H sa and gradient results (was done in nov) all was fine there

the dr confirmed that i was deff not ovulating the level were too low she said i had unexplained anovulatiory (sp) cycles

she weighed me and i had lost just over 5kg since end of oct and my bmi had droped from 35 to 33 so i was chuffed and she seemed very happy with that 

she is sending me for a scan to check my ovaries but she doesnt think there is anything wrong with them

and she decided to start me on clomid she prescribed 50mg for 6 months and ive to go back in july if i am not pregnant and she may increase the dosage

im really happy i feel like something is now being done 

ive got to go for day 21 bloods this month and next month next months will be my first on the clomid 

so its kinda looking up

so glad my extremly supportive hubby made me go


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
Its great to hear you had a positive experience at the hospital .And pat on the back to your dh for helping you get there support is great thats what keeps us all going .
                                                              wouldbegreat


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

glad hospital was OK Lesley, It all seems very daunting but you will be fine.

Have they told you when you scan is? I'm assuming it will be day 12 of  your next cycle with clomid.  I'm also assuming that they don't know why you not ovulating 

Kath x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

they are sending the scan appointment out its to check i dont have pcos (sp) but the dr said shes pretty sure i dont


they dont have a clue why im not ovulating neother do i not much has changed between having my kids and now my weight is lighter than when i got pregnat with my 1st i eat the same stuff etc so noone knows

fingers crossed they fix it xxx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

that sounds promising! 

the thought is always much scarier than the reality, but at least they are doing something to help you


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

I had no problems conceiving with my first, then have been told that i have PCOS and have probable always had it mildly... they will be about to tell when you have your scan, let me know how you get on Hun   

Kath x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi bubblicious

Glad the appointment went well hun, it's always nerve wracking because you never know what they're going to say. 

I hope you don't mind me saying that the fact that you're not ovulating could be quite a good thing, as they can give you medication to make you do that. I'm talking from an 'unexplained' diagnosis which is very frustrating because nobody knows why I'm not getting pregnant.  

Hopefully the clomid will kick start you and you'll be getting a   soon.

All the best

faithful xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I just want to wish you look with your clomid    and i hope you get your   very soon  

I wouldn't be were i am today with out clomid. Fingers crossed for you and your DH    


Love Kelli


----------

